# 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?



## mayako (25. März 2014)

*21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*

Hi 

ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob ich 21,5 oder 24 zoll nehmen soll. Genutzt werden soll er 50 % zum zocken und die anderen 50 % zum surfen, YouTube und halt für Schule Referate. Momentan habe ich einen 17 Zoll Laptop, doch zum Geburtstag kriege ich einen PC. 

Eigentlich hat sich die Mehrzahl der Gamer für einen 24 Zoll Bildschirm ausgesprochen. Aber was mich davon abhält mir einen 24 Zoll zu nehmen, ist die Pixeldichte. Also Full hd haben ja beide, nur der 21,5' hat eine Pixeldichte von 102 ppi und der 24' nur 92 ppi. Im Vergleich dazu hat meiner 108 ppi. Habe jetzt die Befürchtung, dass mir 92 ppi dann zu grobkörnig/ unscharf erscheinen wird. 
Ist außerdem der Sprung von 17 auf 24 Zoll nicht zu heftig?

Kann mich jemand beraten?


----------



## Ulmi (25. März 2014)

*AW: 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*

Habe jetzt ein Jahr auf meinem 17 Zoll Notebookdisplay gezockt und bin vor kurzem auch umgestiegen. Zuerst auf ein 24 Zoll VA-Panel, bei dem ich auch zuerst gedacht habe, alles wäre ein wenig verschwommener und anschließend auf einen 23 Zoll IPS (FS2333), der meiner Meinung gestochen scharf ist. Glaube nicht, dass du deinen 17 Zöller vermissen wirst und würde gleich auf einen ~24 Zoll Monitor umsteigen.


----------



## BertB (25. März 2014)

*AW: 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*

würd ich auch sagen, 
24" gut
27" full hd ist wieder ne andere sache, der wär mir glaub zu pixelig


----------



## derGronf (25. März 2014)

*AW: 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*



> würd ich auch sagen,
> 24" gut
> 27" full hd ist wieder ne andere sache, der wär mir glaub zu pixelig



Wie nah sitzt ihr den vor eurem Bildschirm? 10 cm sind vielleicht zu wenig, dann versteh ich aber auch, warum man nen 21 Zöller auch nur in Erwägung ziehen kann.
Ach so, Smartphone Displays sind nicht vergleichbar mit Desktop Displays, lasst euch also nicht zu sehr von dem ppi Wert beeinflussen. Testet die Bildschirme lieber in einem Laden.

Ich für meine Teil ziehe große Displays kleinen vor. Die ppi sind ein zu vernachlässigender Wert, wenn man seinen Arbeitsplatz ein bisschen einzurichten weiß.
Surfen lässt sich mit einem großen Display besser! Und Spiele. Nicht euer Ernst? Die momentane Grafikpracht verlangt ganz bestiommt nicht nach gestochen scharfen Wiedergabegeräten. Vielleicht bei einem Schachprogramm, da guckt man schon länger auf den Bildschirm. Aber selbst da bezweifle ich den Sinn eines 21 Zöllers.

derGronf
auf die Größe kommt es eben doch an


----------



## clrokr (25. März 2014)

*AW: 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*

Die Nähe zum Bildschirm sollte man echt nicht vernachlässigen.

Ich habe hier einen Full-HD 27er auf 50-60cm Abstand zum Auge, da erschlagen dich die Kacheln von Windows 8 aber hammerhart. Am liebsten hab ich Text zwischen Größe 9 und 10, da merkt man die niedrigen DPI aber deutlich. Ab 11 kommts dir vor wie ein Kinderbuch. Für Spiele mit ordentlich AA ist er aber saugut, da hilft die Größe auch bei der Immersion.

Fürs Arbeiten also eher nen 24"er.


----------



## BloodyAngel (25. März 2014)

*AW: 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*

Würde auch eher zu dem 24 Zoller greifen ganz klar!


----------



## Turbo1993 (25. März 2014)

*AW: 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*

Ich würde auch zu 24 Zoll tendieren. Ich hab zwei 24er und kann nicht behaupten, dass die zu grob sind. Dagegen stört mich bei meinem 21,5 dass das Sichtfeld kleiner und der Rahmen präsenter ist.


----------



## Icedaft (25. März 2014)

*AW: 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*

Kaufen und glücklich sein... LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AnthraX (25. März 2014)

*AW: 21,5 Zoll schärfer (und besser) als 24 Zoll, da Pixeldichte (ppi) höher?*

Ich spiele auf einem ASUS MX279H 27" AH-IPS Display. Werde wohl nie wieder kleinere Displays holen


----------

